# Looking for puppy in/near MN



## mistermax1102 (Jun 30, 2013)

Hello all,
I cannot believe that I JUST stumbled upon this website after my family owning Goldens for 20 years! Thank you to everyone for your help. I am in my late 20s and have wanted my own Golden for so long. I have finally moved into a house that is suitable for a dog and am ready for my own Golden. I have been reading lots of threads on this forum and know that there is so much information to take into account when looking for a reputable breeder. I am hoping you can help steer me in the right direction. Here's what I'm looking for:
The short answer: A "family pet" with a great temperament, comes from healthy parents, available relatively soon, and in or near MN from reputable, caring breeders.
The long answer:
-*Health *and *temperament *are key. I do NOT care what my dog looks like - size, color, etc. ALL Goldens are gorgeous in their own way. I want my dog to come from a healthy line with puppies that are bred to be pets.
-A *"family pet*," not a working or show dog. I am single, very active, and my dog will be one of my best friends. I want a dog that is happy going for walks, on adventures, to the dog park, and cuddling in the house. I live in the suburbs so do not have acres for my dog to run around but will thoroughly exercise my dog. Ideally I would LOVE to train my dog to be a therapy dog, and I know this is very realistic with a loving pet.
-If I got to pick and choose (which you kind of can with puppies), I would choose the dog with the most love to give me and the largest capacity to receive love. Think _"needy" for love_! My family currently has a 14 year-old Golden that we got from a rescue when he was 4 years old. I love that he follows us everywhere, that he is a velcro dog, that he wants to snuggle on the bed, that he just can't wait to help us with anything that we are doing. I have so much love to give and want a dog who will reciprocate!
-A puppy that is available *sooner rather than later in or near MN*. I am absolutely willing to wait for the right puppy, but I am also very anxious to fill my house with puppy love! 
Again, thank you so much for your help. This forum is a testament to how much we love our Goldens. 
Amy


----------



## mistermax1102 (Jun 30, 2013)

Please help me! I know there are some great references out there!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm from the other side of the pond so Im afraid I don't know but this will bump the thread for you in the hope that someone else will see it who does know and will respond :wave:
I wish you luck in your search. :crossfing


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

From 
Golden Retriever Puppies: GRCA Puppy Referral: Golden Retriever Club of America (GRCA) Find your Golden Retriever Pupppy Here
MINNESOTA
Greater Twin Cities Golden Retriever Club 
Nancy Dahlen
715-698-2780
Greater Twin Cities Golden Retriever Club

This would be a good place to start for a puppy or leads.

Many/most reputable breeders pick the puppy for you. Majority of puppies bred by reputable breeders are pet quality but all are family dogs.


Rescue- A you know rescues make great pets! And fantastic therapy dogs. My Buddy is a rescue. National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America
Minnesota
Retrieve A Golden of Minnesota (RAGOM)
National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America



Good luck!


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

The local chapter is a great place to start--once you get info on one reputable breeder they usually know all the happenings among other local reputable breeders and can direct you to someone with an upcoming litter.


----------



## mistermax1102 (Jun 30, 2013)

Thank you all for your help! I contacted Nancy and she gave me a couple of contacts with possible leads. Would all of these breeders be reputable? 
The following is a list of breeders I am looking into. They all have either personal recommendations, or I found them through past threads on this site. Does anyone have feedback on any of them? THANK YOU FOR YOUR HELP!!!!
Rolling Oaks
Dakota Goldens - Bonnie Wakely
Snowshoe Goldens - Sue Schnarr
Center for Canines - Mary
Earth Angels - Deb Scapardine
Wyoming Goldens
Doc Mar Goldens
Teddy Bear Goldens - Kathy Siegle
Alisa Wold - Misty Maples
Judy Campbell
Kathy Cusick
Janet Guelthes (in Missouri)


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

That's a pretty long list to dig deeply into. 

Do you have two or three you are particularly interested in? Also choosing a particular potential litter makes it possible to evaluate clearances. 

Obviously I'm not local, but if they have a web presence I'm happy to look for you.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am familiar with all but five on your list. Earth Angels is one. I noticed that neither the sire or dam of their home bred girl, Angel Of The Wind Mariah, have any clearances listed on OFA, or in k9data. Neither originated overseas, so I would expect to see at least hips and elbows listed, and hard copies of heart and eye clearances.

I don't know anything about Center for Canines, but her Push breeding looks very interesting. You would have to check on Polly's history, as her parents are in Europe.

Am not familiar with Janet Guelthes-are you sure you have her name spelled correctly? Not familiar with Rolling Oaks either.

Not familiar with Alisa Wold, but if is the litter listed on the club website, all recommended clearances on at least the parents have to be done. You would have to check k9 data and OFA, and then ask the breeder any questions you may have.

The rest are fairly well known breeders, who I have recommended in the past, although as always , you will want to check out clearances and pedigrees.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

If your looking to adopt RAGOM has dogs and puppies. They have a website with pictures of what they have available. May of the dogs are in the Mpls area.


----------



## mistermax1102 (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks so much for all of the help! Just got a message back from Alisa Wold (Misty Maples) that she may still have a puppy. Trustworthy and reputable???


----------



## katd (Aug 29, 2013)

Love the Snowshoe goldens. Tripurpose and very loving and Sue Schnarr is a respected breeder


----------



## katd (Aug 29, 2013)

*Snowshoe goldens*

Great dogs and reputable breeder!


----------

